

3 Pros and Cons to Building Mobile Apps with JQuery Mobile and HTML5 - gbezel
http://niallohiggins.com/2011/09/23/3-pros-cons-mobile-apps-with-jquery-mobile-and-html5/

======
pavel_lishin
JQTouch is definitely still buggy. One of the problems is that there are only
maybe two css3 transitions that look identical between the Safari Mobile and
whatever browser Android phones typically run.

